# FSH and 45 years old



## carina45 (Jun 28, 2007)

hello there to everyone, i had my FSH result last week and it was 17, my last 2 readings were 14 and 15 and i'm 45.  Is there any hope for me?  i am TTC naturally with no luck so far but will be making an appointment with a local fertility clinic at the end of this month so i'll see what they have to say.  I'm trying to lose weight and am taking pregnacare and am considering taking wheatgrass and possibly DHEA.  I have also tried agnus castus but it doesn't seem to have brought my FSH down, in fact it's gone up.

Any advice would be great please, thanks


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Carina,
Have you tried acupuncture...... very good for reducing FSH levels.  Worth finding someone who is used to working with fertility issues.
Good luck,
Vicky x


----------



## susanah (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Carina

I took wheat grass to bring down my FSH and it worked, can't remember how much and when I took it.
I had ICSI at ARGC and had healthy baby born when I was 43 yrs.

I'd been trying for 8 years or so to get pregnant, just couldn't get pregnant until I had the ICSI with immune protocol.

Now at 45.5 years I find myself naturally pregnant and the only thing I used different was preeseed lubricant.

http://www.google.com (best place to look)/acatalog/Pre-Seed.html

Still can't believe it. I'm 8 weeks.

All the best

/links


----------

